# Forum Home Renovation Painting  acrylic undercoat over acrylic topcoat

## rscho

Hi forum, 
Is it OK to use acrylic undercoat over an old acrylic top coat assuming the top coat is sound? 
Some walls in our house have been painted quite dark, and we've had to make some repairs to them which involved stripping back large some sections. We've done to tape test to the remaining topcoat and it appears sound. Can I give it a light sand, then do the lot in undercoat then topcoat? 
We've got alot of spare undercoat so we'd like to mask the existing colour and get away with two coats of much lighter top top coat. Will this be OK or could it threaten the space-time continuum?

----------


## johnc

Should be fine, and hopefully the top coats will mask the mess underneath.

----------


## Paynta

Ditto to johnc. 
Also, a question... Is your undercoat tinted to any colour at present? The reason I ask is that if it is not, you could ask the friendly folks at your local paint store for a "tint in a cup" which you could then mix with your undercoat to get it closer to the final colour that you require. I.e. if your top coat colour is "Classic Cream" and you have a 15 litre drum of untinted undercoat, ask them for a "Classic Cream' tint for 15 litres.
This way, you should definately get away with two top coats.

----------

